# Different nut and saddle materials?



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

Right now I have a tusq nut and saddle on my acoustic because I've been told since I have an under saddle pickup, tusq is much more constant than bone therfore tusq is better when using an under saddle pickup. Should the nut also be tusq? What are your thoughts on using a bone nut with a tusq saddle?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

exhaust_49 said:


> Right now I have a tusq nut and saddle on my acoustic because I've been told since I have an under saddle pickup, tusq is much more constant than bone therfore tusq is better when using an under saddle pickup. Should the nut also be tusq? What are your thoughts on using a bone nut with a tusq saddle?


Doesn't make a difference which materials in combination with each other. I have a hodge podge on both of my acoustics.

The saddle is the most important piece to worry about when it comes to tone, don't change your nut, especially bone -> tusq.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

Is there anything I could gain changing my nut from tusq to bone?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

exhaust_49 said:


> Is there anything I could gain changing my nut from tusq to bone?


 
Tuning stability, I find the strings catch less with bone. Slightly brighter tone when playing open strings.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

Well my strings do catch quite a bit when tunning up but the tunning stability of the guitar is great. The guitar is bright enough and I don't want to make the guitar any brighter so I'll stick with tusq.

Thanks alot Jeff.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

exhaust_49 said:


> Well my strings do catch quite a bit when tunning up....


We use this stuff, Big Bends Nut Sauce, and it's really good.....

http://www.guitaristonly.com/

You can buy it at Long & McQuade


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I did the walrus ivory saddle and the bone bridge pis and it made a difference on my Taylor GSRS. I noticed more defintion and clarity on the low stings and I got more chime on the higher end.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

FWI compensated saddle is on the way for the Juber. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Do you have any recomendations for classical upgrades? 

Just thinking with Nylon you will have some options with stiff and soft strings to improve tone. The Nut, Bridge and way you install strings could also affect the sounds.

Sorry to change your direction a bit but it is kinda related.
Bev


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Do you have any recomendations for classical upgrades?
> 
> Just thinking with Nylon you will have some options with stiff and soft strings to improve tone. The Nut, Bridge and way you install strings could also affect the sounds.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I know nothing about classicals.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone can direct me to somewhere I could get my hands on a bone Saddle, and Pins for my Larrivee.

i'm going to change the nut, but not until I have a little more cash, I assume thats a relatively big job?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Just wondering if anyone can direct me to somewhere I could get my hands on a bone Saddle, and Pins for my Larrivee.
> 
> i'm going to change the nut, but not until I have a little more cash, I assume thats a relatively big job?


www.guitarsaddles.com

Bob is the best.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just orderd some bone pins for my Taylor 914c. If you run Elixer 80/20s there is no need, the guitar is extra bright with them. But I switched to the much warmer sweeter sounding PB strings, now I have room to make the subtle change.


----------

